# FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img "can't load kernel"



## uii (Dec 11, 2018)

Same problem as with 12.0-RC3.
See here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/lua-error-can-not-open-boot-lua-loader-lua.68635/

Installation works, but I can't boot new OS.

"Startup error in /boot/lua/loader.lua:
LUA ERROR: Cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua:
no such file or directory"
"can't load kernel"

Am I doing something wrong?


----------

